# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK جــديــد الحل الاكيد لمشكلة HWK NOT CONNECTED 45 or DEAD

## bodr41

*اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول شرح طريقة اصلاح قطعة ال HWK باستخدام UFC4 و DITS TIPS INSIDE  وبعيدا عن الطرق التقليدية المعروفة بتعقيدات تارة بتلحيم  التوصيلات  بالقطعة وتارة بنزع التلحيم مما يؤدي في كثير من الاحيان الى تخريب البوكس  نفسه . هنا طريقة سهلة وسلسة كل ما عليك هو ان تكون لديك خبرة ودراية في  استخدام البرامج والملفات المطلوبة.*  *هنا عند فتح واجهة نوكيا نفاجا بوجود خطا: HWK NOT CONNECTED 45*   *هدا الخطا يعني ان قطعة ال HWK معطوبة يجب اصلاحها : 1 - يجب تثبيت التعريف 2 - تشغيل DITS HWK Repair. exe 3 - تحديد MSP430F11x1 ثم الضغط على Erase لمسح الملف القديم. 4 - نفتح ملف NEW-HWK-3.08HWL Flash File  bin ثم نضغط على progr              للتحميل* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _bodr41_

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي عالمجهود الرائع 
تم تغيير الاسم الى _bodr41_

----------


## yassin55

كلام فى السليم حبيبنا  بارك الله فيك

----------


## bodr41

> بارك الله فيك اخي عالمجهود الرائع 
> تم تغيير الاسم الى _bodr41_

 بارك الله فيك اخي محمد والله يحفظك.

----------


## GSM-AYA

_شكرا لك اخي على المجهود الرائع_

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك اخي عالمجهود الرائع

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ابصم بال10 موضوع ممتاز جدا شكرا حبيبى +++

----------


## ابو الجيش

مشكور يا نجم تسلم الايادى

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alhkem

شكرا لك اخي لكن واجهتني هذه لرسالة 12:34:59  Initialize...
12:34:59  Init failed. Could not open port.

----------


## رضوان ابراهيم

بارك الله فيك أخي بدر

----------


## محمد الاغا

ولا باي شكل زبط

----------


## عشتارللاتصالات

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## horo

كل الشكر و الإمتنان

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوراخي

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكراا على اشرح بارك الله فيك

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك -لم ينجح معى بالرغم من استخدامى للوصلة الاصلية -ومع تجربتى بقطعة هوك تعمل ايضا لم أوفق بعد التثبيت والتعرف اوتوماتيكيا على الوصلة
التغيير لكوم الوصلة
عمل ريسيت
وعند عمل ايريز حتى مع هوك يعمل فالنتيجة 
17:23:24  Initialize...
17:23:24  Device: MSP430F11x1. Info(0x1000-0x10FF), Main :Frown: 0xF000-0xFFFF)
17:23:24  Erasing flash memory...
17:23:25  Erase failed. Synchronization error.

----------


## راشدمحمد

> شكرا لك اخي لكن واجهتني هذه لرسالة 12:34:59  initialize...
> 12:34:59  init failed. Could not open port.

  الكوم غير صحيح-ادخل على ادارة الاجهزة واعرف رقم الكوم ثم صححها فى سطب بواجهة هذا البرنامج

----------


## semsem_81

thnx too much

----------

